# 2/3sq CR Ft.Lewis



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

Helo everyone my name is Chad Melanson, I grew up in south Texas, or so in the galveston clear lake area. Just recentily i joined the Army and after all my schooling i got staioned at Ft.Lewis Wa. Well i just got on this website reffered by a friend and happen to see the susport our troops Thread. It is soo good to see yall have somthing like this up and that it is actively getting new post. I've been over once and I'll tell you some times the only thing that make a persons day over there is a e-mail or a care package. Depending on the job you do over there, you could see far more voilence than ever wanted. but i tell you being able to come home after really bad mission, and to look at pics or you guys catching good sized Red's Specks Flounder and what ever elase you see pleasing, is comforting. just kinda makes you rember that you have something to look forward to comming back to and having fun out in the flats late afternoon sun. Thanks for everythng 2coolfoshing.com and everyone who susports our boys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

GBY and we all thank you for what you are doing, Chad!
This board isn't as active as some of the others, so please feel free to join in on any threads that catch your interest on any of the forums. TTMB is the general board and probably the most active, but there are plenty of other boards of more specific interest. Please feel free to jump in anywhere and any time. :flag: :cheers:



:rybka:


----------

